# Playing Video in NAV DVD Slot



## ZafarulA (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello All,
Has anyone figured out a way (upload SW) to play videos using the Nav DVD player? There has got to be a way, as everything else is there except the necessary SW - Zaf


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ZafarulA said:


> Hello All,
> Has anyone figured out a way (upload SW) to play videos using the Nav DVD player? There has got to be a way, as everything else is there except the necessary SW - Zaf


What year is your 5-series?


----------



## BMW5MT (Jun 15, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> What year is your 5-series?


Sorry for the jack but Tom I have a 2000' 540i, use me as an example!:thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMW5MT said:


> Sorry for the jack but Tom I have a 2000' 540i, use me as an example!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks


We already have a kit for the 2001-2003 5-series. The 2000 can be used, but you need an AUX port for audio, which requires the DICE iPod kit (AUX port), updated radio tuner or Vehicle specific adapter for audio.

Regardless, we can get you set up. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW5MT (Jun 15, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> We already have a kit for the 2001-2003 5-series. The 2000 can be used, but you need an AUX port for audio, which requires the DICE iPod kit (AUX port), updated radio tuner or Vehicle specific adapter for audio.
> 
> Regardless, we can get you set up. :thumbup:


Thanks Tom!


----------



## ZafarulA (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry was away for a while, I have a 2007 525i.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ZafarulA said:


> Sorry was away for a while, I have a 2007 525i.


Nothing via software - but we have a kit coming shortly to allow a DVD Player or iPod to be played back on your iDrive screen.


----------

